# Kindle Fire readers do you like Whispersync for voice?



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

As a reader and an author, I think being able to switch back and forth between reading a Kindle book and an Audible audiobook is pretty freakin' awesome. Have you tried the feature? What do you think?

My thoughts are that I really enjoyed the experience. I tended to use the audio when I was traveling in a car or when I was somewhere public I couldn't actually read and read the ebook when I was at home in the evening. Sometimes, though I found myself going back to the audio. 

How about you?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I'm not an audiobook fan, but I guess I'm confused by this comment:



> I tended to use the audio when I was traveling in a car *or when I was somewhere public I couldn't actually read *


I guess I think that if it would not be polite or whatever to read a book, it also wouldn't be polite to be listening to an audiobook. 

I will say I like the syncing overall -- so I can pick up the book I'm reading no matter what device I find to hand -- I'd guess if I liked audiobooks, being able to sync them would be good as well.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I'm not an audiobook fan, but I guess I'm confused by this comment:
> 
> I guess I think that if it would not be polite or whatever to read a book, it also wouldn't be polite to be listening to an audiobook.
> 
> I will say I like the syncing overall -- so I can pick up the book I'm reading no matter what device I find to hand -- I'd guess if I liked audiobooks, being able to sync them would be good as well.


Depends. On public transportation, you might not think it is impolite. Here we have trains, monorails, trams, city buses, ferries. When you find yourself on an hour-long ferry ride or a few hour train ride, it helps pass the time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Robert Stanek said:


> Depends. On public transportation, you might not think it is impolite. Here we have trains, monorails, trams, city buses, ferries. When you find yourself on an hour-long ferry ride or a few hour train ride, it helps pass the time.


I get that reading passes the time. . . . I do it myself. I read on my kindle. What I don't get is why listening to an audiobook is somehow preferable for any reason than just that one likes audiobooks?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I get that reading passes the time. . . . I do it myself. I read on my kindle. What I don't get is why listening to an audiobook is somehow preferable for any reason than just that one likes audiobooks?


Speaking as someone who DOES like audiobooks... it's not so much a matter as being impolite reading in public, at least from my perspective, it's that I'm perhaps standing on a crowded Metro, having to walk between trains, up escalators (or down up escalators if you travel with Ann  ), and I can listen, hands free and eyes free, to the book and not run into people or fall down in front of them as I travel. I'm sure not running into people is polite.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I usually just listen to the audio books. I figured that since I paid for the professional narration, I just want to listen, & not read it. I like to listen while crocheting on the weekends, if I get the time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Speaking as someone who DOES like audiobooks... it's not so much a matter as being impolite reading in public, at least from my perspective, it's that I'm perhaps standing on a crowded Metro, having to walk between trains, up escalators (or down up escalators if you travel with Ann  ), and I can listen, hands free and eyes free, to the book and not run into people or fall down in front of them as I travel. I'm sure not running into people is polite.


OK . . . That makes sense. I prefer not to listen to anything while on the move. And I don't read and walk at the same time either. So I don't pull out a book or kindle until I'm settled in for some time.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Toby said:


> I usually just listen to the audio books. I figured that since I paid for the professional narration, I just want to listen, & not read it. I like to listen while crocheting on the weekends, if I get the time.


Exactly, I enjoy listening to audiobooks when I'm doing other things, like working around the house or in the yard where I couldn't read a book.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Toby said:


> I usually just listen to the audio books. I figured that since I paid for the professional narration, I just want to listen, & not read it. I like to listen while crocheting on the weekends, if I get the time.


Listening while crocheting -- now that's something you can't do while reading otherwise.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Listening also keeps me crocheting longer, as I want to hear more of the story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm enjoying whispersync especially since I can get the audio cheaper than what one credit costs me at audible. 

I don't listen while I'm driving. I'm too easily distracted. I mostly listen and read at the same time especially while I'm eating. The pages turn themselves and I can look away or stop to cut up my food or whatever without losing my place.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a great idea.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm enjoying whispersync especially since I can get the audio cheaper than what one credit costs me at audible.
> 
> I mostly listen and read at the same time especially while I'm eating. The pages turn themselves and I can look away or stop to cut up my food or whatever without losing my place.


Awesome, love that! I enjoy how easy it is to move between print and audio. Before whispersync, I listened to a lot of audio on Playaway.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I don't generally listen to audio books, but I find it to really help when there is a book that I am having trouble "getting into".  I started Cutting for Stone several times and having the audible book enabled me to finally finish it.  And I am glad I did cause I completely enjoyed the book.

(Edited to change the word "gladiator" to "glad I".... durn auto correct feature )


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Tripp said:


> I don't generally listen to audio books, but I find it to really help when there is a book that I am having trouble "getting into". I started Cutting for Stone several times and having the audible book enabled me to finally finish it. And I am gladiator did cause I completely enjoyed the book.


Truly, some books are hard to get into. I'm having a pickle of a time getting into 'Inferno' and may switch to the audio for the same reason as you.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I like Whispersync bc it allows me to look up/read a section I had trouble following by audio. This is especially good for nonfiction when a new idea needs some extra pondering.
  
Another advantage is looking up a phrase I did not understand bc of the accent, either the narrator's or the phrase was written to mimic an accent.

A third advantage is the ability to look at the photos, charts, maps etc. It is (almost) true that a picture is worth a thousand words.

I have slowly come to realize that unless it was written for audio-The Modern Scholar series or the Great Courses for example-nonfiction is more difficult on audio than in writing. Some of the fiction I have listened to has been fantastic-the narration has made me feel as if I am "there."  

Being able to get the book and audio at a reduced price has certainly prompted me to spend more money: those Marketing people in many ways rule our world!


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Pickett said:


> I like Whispersync bc it allows me to look up/read a section I had trouble following by audio. This is especially good for nonfiction when a new idea needs some extra pondering.
> 
> Another advantage is looking up a phrase I did not understand bc of the accent, either the narrator's or the phrase was written to mimic an accent.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with an advantage regarding photos, charts, maps. With nonfiction, I found this was an issue, especially with business and finance topics. A chart is worth a thousand words when you are trying to follow.


----------

